# Plastics



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Some of you may not agree with me but has anyone painted or put an aftermarket bumper on their allroads. I love the wagon my friend has but he wants to either paint the plastics the body color or put aftermarket bumpers on the car.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Plastics (foxhound720)*

Painting the cladding was a factory option on later cars ....so no reason he could get them painted himself now. I like that look but only on certain colors like silver and black.
What aftermarket bumpers? I've never seen any (certainly doesn't mean there aren't any)...maybe in Germany a tuner has them. I've seen an RS6 Avant front bumper on an allroad, that's about it tho.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't think he knew of any aftermarket bumpers but he just assumes because it was an audi and here are already a ton of parts for audi vehicles. He has the green color. I think the plastics look the best on silver. Thanks man.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (foxhound720)*

there were factory ar's with painted-flares...
but as was said, it doesn't always look good.
here are some examples:
































my opinion - if the car is lowered on big wheels, the body-color matching of the fender arches would be ok. If you're rocking 4x4 mode on stock wheels, stick with the two-tone on the arches... looks better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

My .02 ....... Highland is not a color for full body paint.
No aftermarket bumpers exist that I know of. The allroad is a stand alone body. A6 and RS6 bumpers will not fit without modifications to them.
Hood, fenders, doors, quarter panels all differ (except the early hood).


----------

